# Navarre Bridge Report 9/14/13



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Great day at the bridge today, lots of good fish. Got out at about 7 o'clock and right off the bat caught 7 big mangroves. A little while later caught a flounder. Then around 8 o'clock the seatrout bit got hot and caught 3 nice seatrout on live pinfish. Then about 2 hours later I caught a big black drum on frozen shrimp. There were lots of small mangroves, grunts, small flounder, and catfish throughout the day. The jacks were not as good as expected today, only caught one small jack. The overall best bait right now for the trout and mangroves was small live pinfish that you can catch off the seawall with tiny hooks and cut shrimp.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Where are you fishing from? Pier side of bridge near boat launch or across the street. I fish Navarre Pier all the time, but I'm ready for something new.


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

If you are coming from the opposite side from the pier side then it will be the first place you can stop while crossing the bridge.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

How far off the water is it? or were you down by the water?


----------

